

The startup I worked has closed, I want to keep working - freelanceGuy

I start working as freelancer for an small startup that this week closed due lack of money.<p>We were building a complex and big management system that I&#x27;m really confident on the success of the idea but recently I receive an email saying that all the team have to stop working because a big client withdraw his intention to buy the service, and the owner was not able to keep the payroll of the team anymore.<p>I really like the staff and the owner I feel responsible for this the outcome, It will be different If I was capable to finish the release on time.<p>I ask HN about the intention I have to keep working on this, I profoundly feel the urge to ask the owner to allow me keep working on the project without pay. I review my current situation and I known I can last two months just fine if I don&#x27;t receive payment. My idea is to finish the MVP and giving the project the opportunity to find another client without expending more money.<p>I just start writing an email to them about this idea, and don&#x27;t feel I&#x27;m doing it right, I want them to say yes.<p>The status of the project is 60% done, surely it can be finish in less that two months.<p>The project manager write a flattering email introducing me for a position in another company. I known the Owner and PM really want to keep going, but I known also because of their work ethics doesn&#x27;t want to me to work without being paid.<p>I ask HN, how can I propose to keep working on the project and give this another opportunity to success.
======
CookWithMe
> We were building a complex and big management system

Sounds like long sales cycles + probably a longish period between "sale" and
"integration done, workers trained, in production" (which may be the point
when the cash starts flowing...).

> My idea is to finish the MVP and giving the project the opportunity to find
> another client without expending more money.

I don't know the specific market you are in and the technical ability of the
persons you are trying to sell to. It may be that a finished MVP vs. a 60%
done MVP doesn't significantly improve the chance of a sale. It may be that
for the sales process, slides-only or a 5 min click demo are enough to
convince the client of your technical ability and the discussion will move on
to other topics.

Apparently this has worked before, and the owner may be looking to replicate
that before investing further time into building the MVP.

Sales is tough, really tough, and may be the far bigger problem for the
startup. A finished MVP doesn't necessarily make this easier, sadly.

------
mixer
Like any answer, it depends.

Option 1: If the rest of the key team (Owner and PM) stay onboard, then you
can negotiate for sweat equity.

Option 2: If nobody wants to continue working on the project, then the
conversation changes to, what does it take for you to own the existing code
base.

Whatever the case, working for free without any compensation (whether monetary
or share of the business) ends in hurt feelings all around.

~~~
freelanceGuy
The Owner and PM believes in the project.

I don't want to own the code base, I feel it's a matter of loyalty,
responsibility and maybe optimism of my part that leads me to this idea of
keep working.

However, what I fear the most is to have the opportunity of keep working on
the project and fail.

I understand the compensation problem, it can hurt both parts and I don't want
that

------
DigitalSea
Depending on how far the product is, have you considered partnering with your
boss and whoever else to get funding for the project to continue working on it
as a startup venture? If it's truly a good idea you believe in and you've put
the work in and have something that somewhat works, why not give it a shot?
You only have time to lose.

------
jimymodi
You said that you can go for two months without the pay. Is the Owner and PM
in the same position ?

If yes then you can talk to them about the sweat equity. It will give dignity
to both the parties. In any case you fail. It will not give harsh feeling to
anyone.

------
freelanceGuy
I briefly talk with the owner and PM, I will have a response soon. Thanks for
all the advices

